# Goat Alarm Clock



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

So Twinny (in my sig) is 2 months old, and LOUD!!! She will be sort of random in the times she screams, but she does it about 4 times a day, sometimes for over an hour (like an ignored alarm clock).

She's with Bruisa, and around Stachie- both of which are almost silent and never touching her when she's crying (I spy on her through windows)... it's not a pain thing, it's an attention thing, I think. Which if that's the case, I don't want to reward her bad behavior... Ah, inner-conflict!

I don't have any experience training goats, but I think they are different than dogs (ie scolding and any physical correction = bad?). I'm not sure how, but I need to nip this in the bud. Any ideas on how to stop my malfunctioning Goat Alarm Clock?


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I guess I'm mean but I always just ignore them when they start in with the attention screams


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

That's what I've been doing... It seems that she's bonded with humans to the point that if her line of sight to a person(any person) is impeded, she whines about it. Loudly. 

I equate her to a lap dog who doesn't want to be without her people ever... but we have lives (occasionally)...


----------



## Young Goat Farmer (Feb 26, 2010)

When our goats cry for attention I do the same thing (ignore them). It's not mean. It's better than beating them.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

ummm.....  .... well... I'm a BAD goaty mommy. Whenever my goats do that (which is rare) <clears throat>.... well... I go out and cuddle them! :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor: BAD, BAD goaty mom I know.... but who can resist those adorable faces and pathetic cries? :laugh:


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

OhCee said:


> ... I don't want to reward her bad behavior.


Good thinking!



> I don't have any experience training goats, but I think they are different than dogs (ie scolding and any physical correction = bad?).


Dogs and goats are different but they both respond very well to positive training methods e.g. clicker training, targeting, and positive reinforcement.



> 'm not sure how, but I need to nip this in the bud. Any ideas on how to stop my malfunctioning Goat Alarm Clock?


Continue ignoring the behavior. It's not uncommon for a learned behavior to escalate before it extinquishes in response to behavior modification. You could also try rewarding the desired behavior i.e. return to give attention and treats AS SOON AS she stops the wailing. Your timing needs to be right or she won't make the connection. Wailing = OhCee goes away or ignores me (that's called negative punishment) whereas Quiet = OhCee + her attention + yummy treats (positive reinforcement).

Deb Mc


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Continue ignoring the behavior. It's not uncommon for a learned behavior to escalate before it extinquishes in response to behavior modification. You could also try rewarding the desired behavior i.e. return to give attention and treats AS SOON AS she stops the wailing. Your timing needs to be right or she won't make the connection. Wailing = OhCee goes away or ignores me (that's called negative punishment) whereas Quiet = OhCee + her attention + yummy treats (positive reinforcement).

Deb Mc[/quote]

Hmmmmm..... wonder if that would work on my toddlers???? :slapfloor:


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

I'll work on it, Deb! Thanks!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

myfainters said:


> Hmmmmm..... wonder if that would work on my toddlers???? :slapfloor:


Only if you're consistent and can resist folding to those adorable faces and pathetic cries. :wink:

OhCee - My choredog used to wake me at night barking to be let out to chase off or call in the coyotes. To remedy that, I taught her to be "quiet" by doing a simple little exercise every time she'd bark at something during the day. As soon as she'd stop barking, I'd click and treat. Then when she'd resume barking, I'd turn my back and walk away. As soon as she'd stop again, I'd C/T and so on and so on. She caught on right away.

Now if she wants to go out at night, she slinks around to hubby's side of the bed and lets off this soft lil' "woof". (I can hear her dew claws clicking on the tile.) *If* I'm awake and ask her if she needs to go out to "potty", she'll lay right back down as if to say, "Uh, sorry!" :ROFL: That tells me she's trying to pull a fast one, that she really only wants to go out to play hard ball w/the yotes. Funny thing - when hubby's out of town she never asks to go out during the night. Tell me she hasn't learned how to yank his chain. :slapfloor:

Deb Mc


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

:wink: Ha! I have a sheep( BaaBaa) who goes off at 6:24 every morning. Now my smart *** turkey (going to auction this weekend thankyouverymuch) get's him up before 6am. Poor Baa Baa has "bald" spots because Gobbles pulls his hair til he get's up and cries. :veryangry: Bad turkey. Get in the oven and sit. (for a couple hours and inject some marinade while your at it)

Gina


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Haha Gina, Nice!

Update!

Twinny is doing fine! She's improved greatly  She only 'went off' 2 times yesterday, lower volume, even! Yay


----------

